
Facebook vows to run on 100 percent renewable energy by 2020 - TamoC
https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/28/17790806/facebook-renewable-energy-climate-change-greenhouse-gas-2020
======
westurner
Is there a list of 100% renewable energy companies?

OTOH, Apple and Google are 100% renewable -- accounting for Power Purchase
Agreements -- today.

{Company, Usage, PPA offsets, Target Year}

Are there sustainability reporting standards which require these facts?

